# Iron Palm training



## Chi (Mar 21, 2004)

Do any of you know the recipee for the iron palm medicine used to heal your hands after doing iron palm training?


----------



## someguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Nope
No clue but tell us if you find anything.  I would be interesting to see at least generally whats in it
I'm not so sure I would personally make it though because there are plenty of frauds out there so I'm not so sure any recipes that people would give out would be any good.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

What do you think about the different books that are out there offering the recipe and training outlines for developing Iron Palm ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 




			
				someguy said:
			
		

> Nope
> No clue but tell us if you find anything.  I would be interesting to see at least generally whats in it
> I'm not so sure I would personally make it though because there are plenty of frauds out there so I'm not so sure any recipes that people would give out would be any good.


----------



## someguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Heh oops well I was thinking more from getting it off the internet sort of thing.  I'm sure there are PLENTY of good recipes out the yet I'm just kind of skeptical about getting most anything like that not from a person you can see.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

ok i can understand your hesitation...

I just wanted to understand where you are coming from and what you mean.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## someguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah I said that badly and I'm glad you caught that and said something.  Thanks. :asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 22, 2004)

I assume your talking about Dit Da Jow. There are a million recipes out there, we have one that has been passed down through my kung fu "family" that we use. I don't personally make it, as it takes alot of time and effort, and I don't have alot of time. 

I'm not sure I understand if your looking for someone to buy jow from or someone to get a recipe from.

7sm


----------



## RevelationX (May 11, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I assume your talking about Dit Da Jow. There are a million recipes out there, we have one that has been passed down through my kung fu "family" that we use. I don't personally make it, as it takes alot of time and effort, and I don't have alot of time.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand if your looking for someone to buy jow from or someone to get a recipe from.
> 
> 7sm


I have trained in Iron Palm for 3yrs without a hitch. For reference, I am able to break four concrete slabs _without _spacers with an UNASSISTED (no body movement or torsion) Palm Strike. Sifu Lam's Jow and training is all I use. Unless you consider my Qi Gong suplementation.

I have tried using other formulas, and the results where not good (even harmful) or non-existent. I recommend his training methods and his Jow. Keep in mind, I do not normally recommend people or products, but Iron Palm is an art that must be trained properly and safely. 

From what I've seen first hand (from many different martial backgrounds), is a gross misunderstanding of Iron Skills training and loads of harmful training methods. If anything else, please do deep research into the liniage, background, and training methods, before starting any program. If you have any questions feel free to post here, PM me, or you may e-mail me @ CHARLLE2@aol.com

Here is a link to the Jow that I use. Good Luck with your training.

http://www.wle.com//products/td01.html


----------



## leehoicheun (May 12, 2004)

I have seen Sifu Lam's Iron Palm methods and was surprised that his was identical to ours. It's good to see that sometimes the world of Kung Fu is smaller and more tightly nit then we think. Here is a link to an article that was written about the Iron Palm training we do.

Enjoy

http://www.themartialist.com/pecom/ironpalm.htm


----------



## RevelationX (May 12, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> I have seen Sifu Lam's Iron Palm methods and was surprised that his was identical to ours. It's good to see that sometimes the world of Kung Fu is smaller and more tightly nit then we think. Here is a link to an article that was written about the Iron Palm training we do.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.themartialist.com/pecom/ironpalm.htm


Imagine that...it surely is a small world    Im also sure there is a sharing of information that filters through all styles. With the geographical connection not playing as much of a role in our times, knowledge is passed easier than ever before.

Out of curiosity...What is the liniage of the Iron Skills training that your school teaches? Thanks and Happy Training


----------



## leehoicheun (May 12, 2004)

My full lineage in Wing Chun is:

 Sigung John Crescione,  William Cheung, Yip Man, Lee Moy Shan, Moy Yat, Liu Yiu Chai, Chan Wah Soon, Leung Bik, Leung Jun, Leung Yee Tye, Wong Wah Bo, Leung Bok Cho, Yim Wing Chun and Ng Mui from the southern Shaolin temple.

I also studied almost ten years og White Crane Kung Fu from which I strill preserve a lot of the teachings. 

We have many methods. That article shows but one.


----------



## RevelationX (May 12, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> My full lineage in Wing Chun is:
> 
> Sigung John Crescione, William Cheung, Yip Man, Lee Moy Shan, Moy Yat, Liu Yiu Chai, Chan Wah Soon, Leung Bik, Leung Jun, Leung Yee Tye, Wong Wah Bo, Leung Bok Cho, Yim Wing Chun and Ng Mui from the southern Shaolin temple.
> 
> ...


So the Iron Palm training is taught along with your Wing Chun training? Thats very interesting.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## leehoicheun (May 13, 2004)

oh yes. Very much a part of it. Each school/family even though classified as Wing Chun will have different preactices.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 13, 2004)

Alot of schools encompassing many different kung fu systems teach iron palm or some type of iron body training along with their cirriculum, my school does as well.

7sm


----------

